# تاريخ الفن القبطى



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)

*إذا  كان المعنى البسيط للفن عامة هو أنه نتاج إبداعي ينبع من ثقافة الإنسان،  وهو التعبير التلقائي عن الذات وهو أيضاً ضرورة حياتيه كالماء والهواء  للبشر وقد يستخدم الإنسان كل المواد المتاحة له ليعبر بها عن أحاسيسه  ومعتقداته ليجسدها لكي نراها في رسم أو صورة أيقونه لنرى من خلالها الصورة  الكاملة عن ثقافة هذا الإنسان في هذه الحقبة التاريخية، ولذا فإن معنى كلمة  أيقونة باليونانية هي نموذج أو صورة، وقد عبرت الأيقونات القبطية القديمة  منذ القرون الأولى من الميلاد عن مدى عمق وروعة وبساطة التعبير الفني  وتألقه وكيف نجح في توضيح وتوصيل المعنى اللاهوتي لقصة الأيقونة حتى للعامة  الذين يعجزون عن قراءة اللغة المكتوبة، فكانوا يقرأون الأيقونة من خلال  النظرة الأولى لها عند دخولهم كنائسهم، يقال أن لوقا البشير الفنان الطبيب  هو أول من رسم أيقونة السيدة العذراء وهى تحمل رب المجد يسوع المسيح الطفل  ومنه توارثتها الأجيال إلى الآن، وقد بدأ البطريرك (كيرلس الأول) البطريرك  الـ 24 في تعليق أول الأيقونات في المقر البابوي سنة 420 م ومنها انتشرت  الأيقونات في كل الكنائس وازدهرت فنون الأيقونات القبطية على مر العصور حتى  الفترة من سنة 726**م  إلى سنة 842 م وهى الفترة المعروفة بظهور جماعة (مقاومي الأيقونات) وهى  الفترة التي تم فيها حرق وتدمير معظم الأيقونات القبطية في الأديرة  والكنائس، ولكن مشيئة الرب سمحت لبعض الآباء الكهنة والرهبان بأن يخبئوا  بعض الأعمال الجميلة والتي عرفناها بعد ذلك في دير الأنبا أنطونيوس وكنيسة  ابو سيفين بأبي سرجة وبعض أعمال التنقيب في سراديب قديمه في منطقة مصر  القديمة ومنذ عام 842م رجعت الأيقونات القبطية بكل قوة وإجلال تملأ كنائسنا  وأديرتنا القبطية إلى وقتنا هذا، وتعبر الأيقونة القبطية عن إيحاءات  باللون والرمز والمعنى اللاهوتي لتشمل من كل الجوانب إعطاءنا صورة واضحة عن  موضوعها وقصتها ومغزاها الروحاني
**عندما نتأمل  الأيقونة لا نقف عند حدود جمال الفن أو عدمه ولكنها ترفع الفكر إلى ما وراء  الألوان والمادة إلى شخص صاحبها وتمزجها معه بكل شعورنا لنعيش المعنى  اللاهوتي ونتأثر به.
نحاول عرض بعض الأعمال للأيقونة القبطية من إنتاج فناني الأيقونات في المهجر.
ونحاول هنا أن نبدأ بأيقونة الميلاد نظراً لقرب موسم صوم وأعياد الميلاد ونتابع بعدها حسب كل موسم أو مناسبة دينية.
أيقونة الميلاد من عمل شفيق بطرس بملواكى – وسكنسن - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
أيقونة الميلاد.
**+**      تجلس السيدة العذراء بدون ألم دلالة على الولادة العجيبة
**+      يوسف تبدو عليه الحيرة والقلق
+      المسيح مُقمط بمثل أكفان وكذلك المغارة مثل قبر والمزود مثل اللحد
+      النجم يشير لموضع الطفل يسوع والرعاة يسجدون بفرح والملائكة تسبح بالتراتيل وترشدهم للطريق.
+      المجوس يأتون من الشرق ويمثلون الحداثة والشباب والشيخوخة
+      الحيوانات هي الخروف يمثل خروف الذبيحة والحمار والبقرة يمثلون  بهيمية الأمم وصلافة اليهود والتي قد وُلد المسيح ليخلصهم منها .
**+**      الهالات الذهبية ثمثل الأبدية والملك الأبدي الذي لا يُفنى ولا يندثر .
**+      اللون الأبيض المحيط بهم يمثل الطهارة وإلى توهج النور الإلهي الذي يضيء ظلام العالم.
+      تجد أن مصدر الضوء من وسط الأيقونة ينبع من الطفل الرب يسوع له  المجد ويتتابع إلى كل أركان الأيقونة بعكس نظريات الإضاءة في الرسم بوجه  عام رمز لكون الرب هو مصدر النور.*​
​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)

*درج أو ملف من عدة اجزاء 
عبارة عن خطاب تذكية بتعيين كلا من المعلم جرجس مرقس والمعلم ابراهيم مجلى لنظارة دير الملاك القبلى
تاريخه 1547 للشهداء (1831م).
يصور افتتاحية الخطاب التي تعدد عطايا الله بالعربيه.
الفواصل وريدات مذهبه




*


*ورقتان برديتان من كودكس رقم 2 من مكتبة مخطوطات نجع حمادى. 
الورقتان برقمى 55 و 86/88 .
كتب على الورقة رقم 86/88 نهاية الانجيل المنسوب الى فيليب باللغة القبطية الصعيدية.
تعطى فكرة عن الفلسفة الغنوسيه التى انتشرت منذ القرن الأول الميلادى بالاسكندريه.
توضح البرديه التى على اليسار برقم 32 الجزء الاخير من مقالة أبوكريفا يوحنا
يعقبها بداية انجيل توما الصفحة على اليمين مقالة عن اصل العالم من هذه  الاعمال كتب تحت تأثير اللاهوت الغنوسى وهو مأخوذ عن اليونانية ومترجم الى  القبطية
لقد اكتشف فلاح مصادفة فى عام 1945 مجموعة من البرديات كتبت باللغة القبطية  تقع فى ثلاثة عشر مجلداً داخل قدر من الفخار عند سفح جبل الطارف فى منطقة  نجع حمادى وتعطينا المصدر الحقيقى والهام للفلسفة الغنوسية.
الحركة الدينية المعقدة التى كسبت فى شكلها المسيحى انتشارا فى القرن الثانى الميلادى.
المكتبة لها ملامح مسيحية وغير مسيحية وافكار مصرية ويهودية وكذلك فلسفة مستشرقة وافلاطونية حديثة
يمكن ملا حظتها
والعنصر الجوهرى فى هذه الحركة هو المعرفة التى يفترض العلماء انها معرفة الله, والتى بها يخلص الانسان.
ان اكتشاف برديات نجع حمادى يمثل عطاء هام لتاريخ الديانه, الفلسفة, صناعة الكتاب 
ودراسة لهجات اللغه القبطية, والتأريخ*



*



*
​*يعتبر الرق مادة كتابة اكثر استمرارية وتحمل 
ويصنع من جلد الغزال أو الضأن من الطبقة الداخلية تحت جلد الحيوان وتملح 
وتترك لتجف متى تكون مناسبة للكتابة عليها 
وقد بدأ استعماله في القرن الرابع و حل الرق محل البردى فى القرن التاسع وبرع الاقباط فى صناعته.
لقد انتشرت المسيحية فى الحبشة منذ القرون الاولى من العصر المسيحى
فقد كرس القديس اثناسيوس مطرانا للحبشة يدعى فريمنتيوس عام 350 م.
وبهذا اصبحت كنيسة الحبشة وليدة كنيسة الاسكندرية.
درج مكتوب باللغة الأمهرية يتضمن صلوات تقرأ لخدمة القداس وفق الطقس الحبشى.
يتصدر الدرج صورة للمطران يلبس ملابس خدمة القداس
وعلى رأسه التاج 
ويمسك بيده الكأس 
وباليد الاخرى القربان المقدس *​​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)

*ملاحظات حول الزخرف الكنسي النوبي

كاريل انيمي*​

*لازلنا بعيدين حتى اللحظة من تقديم  إجابة نهائية عن لماذا زخرف النوبيون كنائسهم بالطريقة التى فعلوها. رغم  أننا نمتلك الكثير من البينة، فإن معظم الزخرف الكنسي وصل إلينا بشكل مشظى.  حتى الآن فإن كثدرائية فرس توفر المثال الأكثر اكتمالاً ونتيجة ذلك فقد  هيمنت لوحات فرس على ساحة الجدل الدائر حول الفن الجداري النوبي. ليس ذلك  بلا مبرر حيث أن الكثدرائية قدمت لنا أكبر كمية حتى الآن للرسوم الجدارية.  لكن في جوانب عديدة علينا أن نسأل أنفسنا عما إذا كانت كثدرائية فرس،  لوضعيتها هذه، النموذج الممثل للفن الجداري النوبي ككل. تسمح لنا التماثلات  بين كنائس مثل فرس، وسونقي، وتينو، وعبدالله نرقي برسم خطوط عامة في  التطورات الأسلوبية، حتى وإن أظهرت بعض اللوحات "القروية" معنىً وايقونيةً  خاصين (1). مع ذلك يصعب علينا تجنب الأخذ في الحسبان البينة من فرس في  دراسة تتناول الرسم النوبي.



يبدو حالياً أن الخطوط الأساسية للتطور الأسلوبي في الرسم الجداري النوبي  قد تم تثبيتها. لكن عندما يتعلق الأمر بالايقونية فإن الوضع يظل أشد  تعقيداً. التطور في الأسلوب من الممكن استنتاجه عن طريق مقارنة رسوم منفردة  في ترتيبها الكرونولوجي النسبي. في حين أن التحليل الايقوني، من جانب  ثانٍ، ليس مجرد تفسير لرسوم منعزلة. بمجرد تثبيت أهمية موضوع رسم جداري  وايقونيته، فإن الخطوة التالية تصبح البحث عن معناه في المحتوى الأوسع  لزخرف الكنيسة في مجمله. لا يزال هذا السؤال تحديداً بلا إجابة الى حد بعيد  : هل نُفذ زخرف الكنائس النوبية طبق خطة موضوعة مُسبقاً وعن عمد، وإذا كان  الأمر كذلك، كيف يمكن التعرف على تلك الخطط؟ لا تسعى هذه الورقة الى  الإجابة عن هذا السؤال، فقد قُصد منها إسهاماً في المناقشة المستمرة لهذا  الموضوع.



يبدو من الوهلة الأولى أنه لا يوجد سوى تركيب محدود في زخرف معظم الكنائس  النوبية. ليس هناك نموذج كنيسة زينت جدرانها بمناظر قصة متواترة أو أن يكون  فنان أو مجموعة فنانين قام/قاموا بزخرفة كنيسة خلال فترة زمنية محدودة وفق  خطة يمكن تتبعها. قد يقود هذا بسهولة للاستنتاج بأن الكنائس النوبية قد  زخرفت بطريقة تدريجية عضوية، وصولاً الى نتيجة. قد يصدق ذلك على أوضاع عدة،  لكن في إطار العرض غير المنظم ظاهرياً للرسوم يمكن الكشف عن بعض النقاط  المحددة، غض النظر عن كونها أقل مما نتوقع.



قبل الالتفات الى الرسوم نفسها من الضروري التمييز بين عدة جوانب في الرسم  الديني، حتى وإن لم يكن هناك ضمان بكون تلك الاختلافات بصورتها هذه قد  عرفها الفنانون والمؤمنون النوبيون.



- في فن الفترة القديمة المتأخرة يمكن التعرف على تصوير إنسان في الكثير من  الحالات كـ "نائب عن"، بمعنى أن التصوير يخدم بديلاً لوجود الشخص المصور.  يمكن أن ينطبق ذلك على كل من تصوير الأحياء (صور الإمبراطور والمتنفذين  الآخرين)، والأموات (الأسلاف) وعلى المعبودات والقديسين (صور العبادة). في  حالة صور المعبودات، والقديسين والإمبراطور يكون الهدف المهم هو تبجيل تلك  الصور علامةً على احترام أو عبادة الواحد المرسوم. كما أبان ارنست كايسنجر،  أخذت عبادة الصور تجد تقبلاً وتم تقنينها في المسيحية البيزنطية بين القرن  السادس وفترة تحطيم التماثيل الدينية (2).

- فئة ثانية تتألف من مناظر يصور فيها حدث أو فعل. سيكون من التبسيط  استخدام مصطلح "رواية أو قصة"، طالما أن هدف التصوير يمكن أن يكون أكثر من  مجرد تدليل أو رواية لحدث. مثل تلك المناظر نادرة الى حد ما في الرسم  النوبي. معروفة بضعة صور لميلاد المسيح، والشباب في الفرن الملتهب، ومناظر  مثل المسيح وثوماس (فرس a87)، وسلسلة آلام المسيح.

- في حين أن الرسوم المشار إليها أعلاه هى طبيعية الى هذا الحد أو ذاك، فإن  مناظر أخرى يمكن استخدامها لتصوير فكرة أو مفهوم لاهوتي. المثال الأفضل  لذلك الرسم المتكرر للصليب على الجدران بطرق مختلفة. جوانب تجلي الله  للإنسان والاعتقاد في العالم الآخر موجودة في عدد من المناظر (3).



الجوانب الثلاثة تلك تنطبق على شكل الرسم، لا على وظيفته أو المعنى الملصق  به. عندما يتعلق الأمر بهذا علينا أن نميز بين على الأقل فئات مختلفة من  الرسوم :

* تلك المرسومة بمكان محدد للغاية لوجود ارتباط مباشر بين الموضوع والوظيفة أو رمزية المعمار.

* تلك التى يصور فيها الشخص أو المنظر لأسباب تكريس، بدون أي ارتباط مباشر بالمعمار.



فقط في عدد محدود من الحالات يمكننا أن نقيم صلة بين بعض الموضوعات  الايقونية والمكان في الكنيسة. المثال الأبرز تجلياً لهذا هو بالطبع تركيب  الجزء الناتئ (نصف الدائري) في الكنيسة: يمثل منظر المسيح في جلاله، مع أو  بدون المخلوقات الخاصة بالرؤية ومع أو بدون العذراء، محاطاً بالحورايين في  منطقة أسفل، المنظر غير المنازع بالنسبة لزخرف الجزء الناتئ في منطقة النيل  (4).



فوق ذلك هناك منظر ميلاد المسيح، والذى نجده في عدد من الكنائس النوبية  (مثل فرس، وعبدالقادر، وعبدالله نرقي) مرسومة في الركن الشمال - شرقي  للكنيسة، احتمالاً لوجود صلة بقداس تجهيز الخبز للعشاء الرباني. الصلة  الفعلية، على أية حال، تظل غير مؤكدة؛ في سونقي تينو رسم المنظر نفسه في  الرواق في الجانب الجنوبي للكنيسة.



صُورَّ الملائكة في مداخل الكنائس بوصفهم حراساً للأبواب. مثال جيد لهذا  يتجسد في الملائكة المحيطين بالمدخل الى صحن الكنيسة في فرس (inv. 98,99).



حتى في حالات منعزلة هناك أحياناً إمكانية ربط منظر ايقوني بجزء محدد من  المعمار، كما في سونقي تينو حيث صُور القديس ستيفان والقديس جون المعمداني  في الأبرشية الجنوبية، المستخدم في النوبة بيتاً للمعمودية (أي مبنى يجرى  فيه التعميد - أسامة). ويحتمل أن يكون قد ارتبط كذلك بمهام شماسي الكنيسة  (5).



في معظم الحالات نجد أن موضوع التصوير ليس مرتبطاً بما لا فكاك منه مع  المكان في مبنى الكنيسة. إذا قمنا بعملية احصاء للموضوعات والأماكن  المرتبطة بها، فإن الحالات المشار إليها واحتمالاً حالات أخرى قد تبدو،  أنها تمثل نسبة صغيرة. نسبة أكبر من الرسوم الجدارية النوبية مكرسة لتصوير  الملائكة، ومريم العذراء، والصليب، والمبجلة تبجيلاً عالياً في مسيحية  النوبة. وكما هو الحال في احدى الايقونات، فإن التبجيل علاقة متبادلة بين  المؤمن وواحد من المرسومين، بدون الاعتماد على مكان محدد. خلافاً لتلك  الموضوعات، نجد فئة أخرى للرسوم "النيابية"، تمثل أساقفة، وأعضاء الأسرة  الحاكمة، ورؤساء أبرشيات.



الايقونية التصويرية في فرس في القرن الميلادي الثامن

تغطي الرسوم من كثدرائية فرس أكثر من خمسة قرون. سيكون من اليسير افتراض أن  يكون مفهوم زخرفة الكنيسة قد ظل كما هو عليه خلال هذا الامتداد الزمني.  لهذا السبب علينا أن نحاول دراسة كل طبقة من الرسم أو مجموعة رسوم متعاصرة  بهذا القدر أو ذاك كل على حدة. تتألف الأولى التى يمكننا تمييزها كمجموعة  متجانسة بهذا القدر أو ذاك من رسوم القرن الثامن التى يشار إليها عادة بـ  "أسلوب زهرة البنفسج"(6). رغم أنها من حيث الأسلوب قد تكون متجانسة، فإن  خطة ايقونية لا تبدو واضحة من الوهلة الأولى. في المجاز المؤدي الى صحن  الكنيسة وحول المدخل الى السلم نجد العديد من رسوم الملائكة كبوابين، ورسم  ميلاد المسيح في الجزء الناتئ بالصالة الشمالية وهى ظاهرة تعد عاديةً، لكن  أكثر من ذلك لا يبدو سوى القليل من التخطيط (7). يجب ألا يشكل ذلك مصدراً  للدهشة. لازالت بداية القرن الثامن تعد فترة ذات دلالة في الرسم النوبي،  فترة تطابق مع تحطيم التماثيل في بيزنطة. في هذا الوقت نجد تأثيراً واضحاً،  طبقاً لما لاحظه كورت فيتزمان، من الأسلوب والايقونية القبطية. كما لاحظ  فيتزمان أيضاً غياب تماسك بين العديد من الرسوم، وفسر ذلك بالطبيعة شبه  الايقونية للرسوم، بحيث أن كل رسم يبدو صورة تكريسية منفردة غير مرتبط  بالرسم المجاور له (8). هذا بالتحديد الانطباع الذى يتملكنا إذا تخيلنا  أنفسنا نقف في كثدرائية من القرن الثامن (9). الطبيعة التكريسية للعديد من  الرسوم في فرس تتجلى من خلال بقع السخام، التى خلفتها المصابيح المتقدة  أمامها. في الغرف الجانبية، غير المفتوحة لجمهور المتعبدين، لم يتم تنفيذ  رسوم. الطبيعة التكريسية لا تنطبق فقط على المناظر "الايقونية" للقديسين،  لكن أيضاً لمنظر أكثر "قصصية" مثل الشبان في الموقد المتقد. النموذجان  الأخيران وجدا ليس فحسب في رسم القرن الثامن، بل أيضاً في كثدرائية فرس  بالقرب من الأبواب والسلالم، الأمكنة التى تمركزت بها الصور الأخرى  للملائكة (بخاصة ميخائيل) وارتبطت في الظاهر مع التبجيل للملاك. يعطي وضع  الأشكال في المقدمة تصوير هذا الموضوع طبيعة "ايقونية" أكثر منها "قصصية".



ظلت رسوم القرن الثامن لا تقدم صوراً لشخصيات نوبية متنفذة.



القرنان التاسع والعاشر

حدث التغير الأول في هذه الطبيعة للرسوم في منتصف القرن التاسع (والذى وصف  بانتقال الأسلوب بين البنفسجي والأبيض) : رسم في الجدار الشمالي، في الجزء  الشرقي منظر حماية يصور ملكةً وميخائيل. في الفترة نفسها تم تصوير الأسقفين  النوبيين الأولين(10).



مع بداية عهد الأسقف كيروس واعتلاء جيورجيوس الأول للعرش (كلاهما حوالي  866) يبدو أن التغيرات استمرت. حدث انتقال الى أسلوب الرسم الذى نطلق عليه  الأسلوب الأبيض. نجد لوحة كيروس فيما يسمى بالكنيسة الصغيرة الجنوبية. بعد  مدة ليست بالطويلة، بنهاية القرن، يبدو أن الجدران الداخلية أعيد كساءها  بالجص، باستثناء الجزء الناتئ شبه الدائري في الكنيسة. سبب التجديد غير  واضح بصورة كاملة. ظلت أجزاء كبيرة غير مزخرفة تاركة مجالاً للمزيد من  الإضافات. قطعاً لم يك نقص المساحة هو ما دفع جيورجيوس الأول إضافة صورته  لمركب الجزء الناتئ. يبدو أنه ببساطة اختار المكان الأكثر بروزاً، تحت  اليدين الحاميتين للعذراء، مع المسيح في جلاله فوق رأسه. وضعت الايقونية  الجديدة لمنظر الحماية الملكي هنا بدرجة تفضيلية. شخص يمتلك الشجاعة  الكافية لتنفيذ مثل هذه الإضافة يمكن عده طموحاً بما يكفي لتخطيط إعادة  زخرفة الكثدرائية، مزيلاً النظام غير الرسمي للإضافة التدريجية لرسومات  ايقونية فردية. مع ذلك، فإنه وبعد إعادة الكساء بالجص بدء مجدداً في إضافة  نظام الرسوم التدريجي، لكن هذه المرة فقط في الغرف الجانبية للكنيسة بصورة  أساسية، كما لو أن صحن الكنيسة وأجنحتها الجانبية بقيت تنتظر إعادة زخرفة  لم يتم تنفيذها أبداً. في العقد الثالث من القرن العاشر تم تدمير الكنيسة  بفعل حريق وبعد فترة طويلة بدأت عملية الرسم في أعقاب إعادة تشييد الكنيسة.  لكن غض النظر عما إذا كانت إعادة الكساء بالجص تمهيداً لزخرف ايقوني مخطط  قد تمت في عهد كيروس وجيورجيوس الأول، فإن نهاية القرن التاسع كانت فيما  يبدو نقطة تحول، ليس فقط في رسوم فرس. كانت سفارة (كيركي) التى بعثها  جيورجيوس الى بغداد في عام 836 هى الأهم في وضع المقرة الدولي والتقدير  الذاتي السياسي (11). ازدهرت النوبة في عهد جيورجيوس الطويل في المجالات  السياسية والاقتصادية والثقافية.



مناظر الحماية

تصبح الثقة الذاتية للأسرة النوبية الحاكمة أشد تجلياً في ايقونية الزخارف  الكنسية: صور الملوك، وأسرهم، والأبارشة. رغم أن نظام الإضافة التدريجي  للرسوم استمر في القرن الحادي عشر وما بعده، فإن الرسوم تبدو جزءاً من  النظام. لا يمكننا مجرد مقارنتها بمناظر الحماية المشهورة في كنيسة هاجيوس  ديمتريوس في سالونيكا. لا يصور المتبرعون الفرديون أبداً بالقدر من البروز  مثل الأساقفة وأعضاء الأسرة الملكية في النوبة. الواقع أن ذلك يذكرنا  بتصوير عملية التتويج البيزنطية، الهدف منها التعبير عن الطبيعة المقدسة  للمنصب الإمبراطوري. صورة الملك في الكنيسة النوبية تعبر هى الأخرى عن  قدسية سلطة الملك. فعل جيورجيوس ذلك عن طريق إضافة صورته في وسط الجزء  الناتئ، وتُظهر رسوم لاحقة الملك في قبالة الجزء الناتئ. هكذا الحال في  كنائس سونقي تينو(12) وعبدالقادر(13) وفرس، ليس فحسب في الكثدرائية(14)،  لكن أيضاً فيما يسمى بقاعة الأسقف، حيث صُور جيورجيوس الثاني تحميه العذراء  والمسيح الطفل، في مقابلة المسيح في الجزء الناتئ الشرقي(15). اختيار تلك  المواقع للرسوم يصعب عده مصادفة. لا يمكننا أن نفترض أي تأثير غربي، لكن  تلك الرسوم تذكرنا بقوة بالكنائس القروسطية الغرب أوربية، حيث يؤثث الجزء  الناتئ الغربي للتاج الملكي. يبدو أن الملوك النوبيين صوروا بوصفهم النظير  الأرضي للملك السماوي. بالتالي يمكننا أن نفسر إشارة الحماية، ليس فقط في  الصور الملكية، لكن أيضاً في صور الأساقفة بوصفها تقنيناً لوضعهم. تُظهر  معظم مناظر الحماية، والتى نُفذت للمرة الأولى في القرن الثاني عشر،  الشكلين النصفيين للمسيح والعذراء، الى جانب كتفيّ الحامي. الأبرش في الجزء  الناتئ في فرس والأسقف جيورجيوس تم رسمهما بهذه الطريقة(16). يذكرنا هذا  التركيب بالطريقة التى صور بها عادة القديس نيكولاس في الايقونية  البيزنطية، مع العذراء والمسيح الى جانبه في هيئة شكلين نصفيين يقدمان له  الانجيل، علامة منصبه الأسقفي(17). في كل الحالات الثلاث تقوم العذراء  والمسيح بوظيفة السلطات المقننة للشخص المحمي.



العناصر البيزنطية في الايقونية النوبية

لا يمكن إنكار قدر من التأثير البيزنطي على الثقافة النوبية(18). بدءاً من  القرن العاشر وما بعده نجد أن هذا التأثير تزداد قوته، أيضاً في الايقونية  الدينية.



في القرن السادس وبداية السابع، عندما كانت الممالك النوبية حديثة عهد  باعتناق المسيحية، كانت مصر في الظاهر قادرة على أن تكون مصدراً للتحفيز  لجيرانها الجنوبيين. تبدل هذا الوضع بالتدريج بعد توحيد المقرة ونوباديا  والفتح العربي لمصر. مع ذلك نلمس تأثيراً قبطياً على النوبة حتى القرن  التاسع. لكن ومع تطور الثقافة المسيحية في المملكة النوبية المتحدة واعتراف  الكنيسة القبطية في مصر بخضوعها للحكام المسلمين، فإن مصر أخذت في فقدان  جاذبيتها نموذجاً. كان القرن الثامن المتأخر والقرن التاسع فترة ازدهار  بالنسبة للنوبة وفترة اضطراب سياسي متزايد بالنسبة لمصر. في القرن التاسع  أصبحت بيزنطة مصدر الهام جديد للمقرة. تمت استعارة الرموز والتعبيرات  الخاصة بالسلطتين الدنيوية والدينية من الفن والبروتوكول البيزنطي كما وجدت  طريقها الى الايقونية. أضحى المفهوم العام للدولة المسيحية، التى يحكمها  ملك بصلاحيات دنيوية ودينية، سمة مشتركة بالنسبة لكل من المقرة وبيزنطة، في  حين تم فصل الكنيسة عن الدولة في مصر بصورة نهائية.



تمثل الأزياء وسيلة من وسائل التعبير عن التراتب والسلطة. فيما يتعلق  بالأزياء الدينية اتبعت النوبة الموضة البيزنطية عن قرب، الى الدرجة أن  التطورات الجديدة صورت في النوبة في وقت أسبق منه في القسطنطينة (19). تم  تقليد الألقاب والأزياء في البلاط النوبي نقلاً عن البلاط البيزنطي. يرتدى  جيورجيوس الأول، كما يظهر في الجزء الناتئ في كثدرائية فرس، زياً يذكرنا  بالزي الإمبراطوري البيزنطي للقرن السادس. لا يلبس تاجاً، احتمالاً كون ذلك  عد غير مناسباً في محتوى مركب الجزء الناتئ (رغم أنه في أزمان لاحقة فإن  الأبرش الذى أضيف الى الرسم صور وهو يضع تاجه المميز).



من بين رموز السلطة، المأخوذة فيما يبدو من بيزنطة نجد نوعاً خاصاً من  التاج المعروف باسم كاملاوكي Kamelaukian. في ثلاث لوحات من بين حوالي 1000  من فرس نجد غطاء الرأس هذا. هذا النوع من التاج، في شكله المتأخر الأكثر  شبهاً بالكروي، تم ادخاله عن طريق الكسيوس كومنينوس تاجاً إمبراطورياً  رسمياً، لكنه كان قد وجد في هيئة أقدم، تتوافق مع التيجان التى ارتداها  جورجيوس الثاني في اللوحة الجدارية في صالة الأسقف، والعذراء في منظر  الحماية للملكة مارثا (20) والعذراء المتوجة (21). 



يذكر كونستانتينوس السابع (913 - 959) الكاملاوكي عدة مرات. في عمله  "الاحتفالات" يذكر كيف أن هرقل قام في عام 638 بتتويج ابنه هرقلنوس بعد  إزاحة الكاملاوكي، غطاء رأس القيصر، من رأسه (22). وفي عمله "الإدارة  الإمبراطورية" يلمح الكاتب نفسه الى استخدام الكاملاوكي خارج الإمبراطورية  البيزنطية خلال القرن العاشر. ويكتب قائلاً بأن غطاء الرأس يجب أن يختصر  على البلاط البيزنطي فقط/ مسدياً نصيحة لابنه رامون الثاني أن يرفض تقديم  الكاملاوكي هدية لملوك البرابرة الشماليين (23). هنالك بالطبع بينة تشير  الى أن الملوك الأجانب قلدوا رموز وشعارات الملكية البيزنطية، بما في ذلك  استخدام الكاملاوكي. فالملوك البلغار، والروس، والنورمانديين صوروا وهم  يرتدونها. في الفقرة نفسها يذكر كونستانتين بوفيروجنيتوس أن كاملاوكي ،  قُدمّ لقسطنطين الأكبر من قبل ملاك احتفظ به تاجاً نذرياً في كنيسة هاجيا  صوفيا في قسطنطينة، سوياً مع الرموز والشعارات الملكية الأخرى. هذا "الأصل  المقدس" للتاج يبدو أنه استخدم تبريراً للادعاء باستخدامه الحصري من قبل  الإمبراطور البيزنطي. في مناسبات خاصة، مثل الاحتفالات الكنسية الكبيرة،  يسمح للملك باستعماله مع الرموز والشعارات الأخرى، لكن عليه اعادتها الى  الأسقف المسئول عن حفظها بمجرد انتهاء الاحتفال (24). في هذا المحتوى من  المهم أن نلاحظ الملك النوبي وهو يرتدي التاج في لوحة في كثدرائية فرس.



كان البطاركة في الكنيسة البيزنطية في أوقات محددة يرتدون الكاملاوكي الذى  تطور الى الـ مترا. الاختلاف الأساسي بين التاج الملكي والآخر الكنسي هو  غياب القلادات المتدلية في الأخير (في لوحة جيورجيوس الثاني توجد  القلادات). الرسوم الأولى المعروفة للتاج كرمز كنسي تمثلت في عدد من  الأختام الألكية مع القديسين أشيلس، وبازل، ونيكولاس لبطاركة قسطنطينة  والتى يرجع تاريخها للقرنين العاشر والحادي عشر (25). لا يعني هذا أن  البطاركة أو المطارنة أنفسهم كان لهم حق ارتداءه في هذا الوقت. ويمكن أيضاً  تفسيره بوصفه رمزاً للقديس. نجد في فرس العذراء ترتدي التاج نفسه في رسوم  بداية القرن الحادي عشر، بحيث يمكننا على الأقل التأكيد على ايقونيته غطاء  رأس للقديس. حقيقة أن القلادات هنا، كما هو الحال في التقليد البيزنطي، تم  استبعادها إنما تشير الى أن الايقونية البيزنطية كانت مألوفة. النوع الآخر  للتاج (الذى لا يعتمد على أي نموذج بيزنطي، الى حد ما يتوفر إلينا من  معرفة)، وهو الذى تلبسه الملكة مارثا، يتطابق مع تاج العذراء في لوحة  الميلاد العظيمة من فرس، والموجودة حالياً بمتحف السودان القومي للآثار  بالخرطوم (الرقم 18). يبدو أن هذا التصوير للتاج بالنسبة لكل من الملكة  ومريم العذراء يشدد على مفهوم اشتقاق السلطة الملكية من القوة السماوية.



لم تك تأثيرات الثقافة البيزنطية وتجلياتها في الزخرف الكنسي مقصورة على  تصوير الأساقفة والملوك. كنيسة نقع العقبة تميزت بزخرف داخلي مثير، بقيت  فقط منه ثلاث شظايا، موجودة حالياً بالمتحف القبطي في القاهرة. على أساس  واحدة من تلك الشظايا، ووصف فيرث وصوره الفوتغرافية يمكننا افتراض وجود رسم  يوم الحساب الأخير في الجدار الغربي في مقابلة الجزء الناتئ. الشظية،  المحفوظة في القاهرة تظهر ما وصفه فرث كالآتي : "احتوى الجزء الوسط من  الجدار الغربي لوحة جدارية لخنزير يبتلع الناس الناهضين من قبورهم، ويقابل  الخنزير من الجانب الآخر تمساح". في الجدار الشمالي: "... مجموعة ناس تم  دفنهم؛ وفي الجدار المقابل مجموعة ناس في بستان، غالباً المباركين في  الجنة". تظهر صورة فوتغرافية لتفاصيل الجدار الغربي ثمانية أشكال ملفوفة  مثل مومياء، تظهر من توابيت. شخص تاسع، رجل عاري، يرقد مستنداً على مرفقه.  فوق تلك الأشكال، ومنفصل عنها بشريط زخرفي، الجزء الأسفل لشكل متوج وجزء من  جناح في الركن الجنوبي (26). تلك الشظايا تحمل كل خصائص منظر يوم الحساب،  إذا فسرنا الناس الموصوفين بدلاً عن كونهم ابتُلعوا بكونهم لُفظوا. هذا  التحديد مثير في ارتباطه بتأريخ الرسم. يؤرخ جودليفسكي رسم الجزء الناتئ  بالقرن السابع (27). هذا التأريخ قد يكون مبكراً للغاية بالنسبة لرسم  الجدار الغربي، لكن حتى وإن أرخناه بقرنين لاحقين، فإنه يمثل حالة مثيرة.  يؤرخ التصوير البيزنطي الأقدم المتوفر ليوم الحساب الأخير بالقرن العاشر،  في حين يفترض برنك تاريخاً متأخراً يرجع للقرن الثامن أو التاسع لهذا  الموضوع في الايقونية البيزنطية (28). موضع الرسم في الجدار الغربي يتوافق  من الوضع التقليدي في الفن البيزنطي (عادة في المجاز المؤدي الى صحن  الكنيسة) وفي الفن الغربي القروسطي. مرة أخرى نجد موضوعاً بيزنطياً مأخوذاً  في مرحلته المبكرة للغاية. إذا كان التعرف على يوم الحساب الأخير صحيحاً،  فإن تاريخاً يرجع للقرن التاسع يكون مقبولاً.



إذا كانت النوبة قد امتصت تأثيراً بيزنطياً، فإن ذلك لم يكن بطريقة منتظمة.  يمكن تتبع العديد من الموضوعات والتفاصيل في الايقونية الى أصول بيزنطية،  لكن نظاماً لزخرفة الكنيسة، كما تطور في المدى البيزنطي خلال القرنين  العاشر والحادي عشر، لم يتجذر مطلقاً في النوبة فيما يبدو لنا. تدليل واضح  لهذه الكنائسية يتجلى في وجود تاج الأبرش، الى جانب كل التيجان والأزياء  الاحتفالية (29).



وصولاً الى استنتاجات يمكننا القول بأنه ليس هنالك نظام ايقوني صارم في  الرسم الجداري النوبي كما وليس هناك مخطط يمكن تمييزه، على الأقل ليس  واحداً متسقاً. بالنسبة لعدد من الرسوم يوجد ارتباط ذو معنى مع جزء المبنى  الذى رسمت عليه، لكن باستثناء موضوعات هامة مثل زخرف الجزء الناتئ، يبدو  عدم وجود شروط صارمة في الرسوم التى وصلت إلينا. يجب ألا يكون هذا مثيراً  ككل. موضوع زخرفي متجانس الى هذا الحد أو ذاك بالنسبة للكنائس يبدأ في  التطور في المدى البيزنطي بعد إزالة التماثيل، عندما أصبح الفن الديني  مدمجاً رسمياً في الطقوس الدينية واللاهوتية. لم تمر لا مصر ولا النوبة  بأزمة مماثلة، بالتالي أصبح ممكناً فيهما استمرار العملية التقليدية للزخرف  العضوي والمخطط جزئياً.



تؤلف المناظر التكريسية الغالبية خلال القرن الثامن، عندما كان الرسم  النوبي لازال تحت تأثير الفن القبطي. في النصف الثاني للقرن التاسع، في  فترة حكم الملك جيورجيوس الأول، ولاحقاً نلاحظ التطور المتزايد لصور  الأساقفة وأعضاء الأسرة الحاكمة في الزخرف الكنسي. رافق ذلك تأثير متنامي  للثقافة البيزنطية، في الأزياء، والايقونية، والبروتوكول. يبدو أن هذه  العملية ارتبطت بوضع النوبة القوي، والوضع الضعيف لمصر في القرنين التاسع  والعاشر وبحقيقة أن بيزنطة أصبحت تمثل نموذجاً للإمبراطورية المسيحية.*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)

*بعض الصور لفن المعمار الكنسي القبطي*​

​

​





​





​

​

​





​





​

​

​

​





​






 *بعض الأعمال الفنية للحقبة القبطية*​
​

*يتميز الفن القبطى بعض السمات التى ينفرد بها عن اى فن اخر او اى فن مسيحى تواجد فى مناطق اخرى....*​
​

* مثل مقاييس رسم الانسان ونسب الشكل والتكوينات... الخامات المستخدمة واسلوب  التعبير ملامح الوجة...تحقق الناحية الطقسية فى اللوحة....*​
​

​
​




​

​
​

​
​




​

​
​




​
​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)

*تقنيّة الأيقونة الجدارية*


 *أكثر الأيقونات الجدارية القديمة  التي بقيت إلى أيامنا هذه وهي بحالة جيّدة جدّاً قد رُسِمَت على طريقة  الفريسك ، حيث أنّ الكنائس في السنوات البيزنطية ، كانت تُعمَّر من الحجر  والكلس والرمل .*

* فقد كانت الجدران تُطيّن بمزيج يُعمل من المواد التالية :*

* ( كلس + رمل + تبن " عيدان القمح الناعمة " + القنّب ) *

* أمّا الرسم فكان يُنفّذ مع التطيّين بآنٍ واحد كما يلي :*




* قبة كنيسة النبي ايلياس ( الرابية ـ المطيلب ـ لبنان ) *


* كان الطيّان يجهّز مزيجاً من الكلس والرمل ( نهري خشن ) والتبن والقنّب ،  وهذه المواد كانت تلعب دوراً كبيراً في التسليح حتى لا يتشقق التطيّين ،  وكان المزيج يُترك / 15 / يوماً حتى يتخمّر ويتماسك جيّداً مع بعضه ، وبهذا  كانت قطعة من الحائط يليس مرتين على سماكة من/ 5-6 / مم بقدر ما يستطيع  الرسام أن يرسم بيوم واحد وفي اليوم التالي كان يضع الطبقة النهائية وهي  مؤلّفة من الكلس وقليل من الرمل الناعم وهي طبقة رقيقة لتغطية التبن فقط  فتصبح الطبقة ملساء وناعمة وبعد ذلك يبدأ الرسام برسم الأيقونة بوساطة  الألوان الترابية المُستخرجة من الأرض والتي كانت تُمزج مع ماء الكلس فقط .*

* وبحذر شديد كان الرسام يبدأ بالرسم لأنّ أيّ خطأ لا يمكن أن يتمّ تصحيحه عند رسم الفريسك .*

* فاللون يتشرّب مباشرةً داخل التلييس ولهذا السبب كان يجب على الرسام أن  يُنهي رسمته قبل أن يجفّ الحائط حتى تتشرّب الألوان إلى الداخل وتجفّ مع  التلييس ، وكلّما كان التلييس والألوان بحالة رطبة يصبح بينهما تفاعل  كيميائي ، بالإضافة إلى تفاعل الكلس مع الهواء الخارجي والذي يكون طبقة  كريستالية تبقى لقرونٍ عدّة .*

* هكذا كانت تُرسم كلّ الكنيسة ، وكلّ الكنائس التي رُسمت بهذه الطريقة بقيت  الرسومات فيها حتى الآن بحالة جيّدة تقاوم تحدّيات عوامل الزمن والرطوبة .*

* وهناك طريقة أخرى لرسم الأيقونات الجدارية وتتمّ بالُرسم على الحائط الجافّ  ، حيث نحفّ الحائط بورق الحفّ إلى أن يصبح ناعماً وأملساً ثمّ نغسله  بالماء والصابون كي لا يبقى عليه أيّ نوعٍ من الأوساخ والغبار والأدخنة  الصادرة عن الشموع والقناديل والبخور ، وعندما يجفّ نطليه بطبقةٍ من الأساس  ، وبعد ذلك نبدأ برسم مخطّط القدّيس أو الموضوع المُراد رسمه في المكان  المناسب حسب قانون الرسم الكَنسيّ .*

* وهذه الطريقة من الرسم لا يمكن أن تُستخدم للكنائس التي بُنيت منذ سنوات  عديدة لأنّ جدرانها تكون قد تشبعت بالأدخنة والزيوت التي سيكون من الصعب  جدّاً أن تُنظّف .*

* وهكذا لا يمكن للألوان أن تتشرّب إلى الداخل بل ستبقى على السطح ، وبمرور  الزمن فإنّ الزيوت التي كان من الصعب إزالتها عن الجدران ستخرج إلى السطح  وتزيل الألوان .*

* منذ زمنٍ بعيدٍ وحتى أيامنا هذه تُرسم الأيقونات الجدارية على القماش وبعد ذلك تُلصق على الحائط وتُنفّذ اللّمسات الأخيرة .*

* وهذه الطريقة أو هذا النوع من الفنّ قد أثبت جدارته لأنّ النتائج كلّها أكثر إيجابية من أن يُنفّذ الرسم على الحائط مباشرةً .*

* والقماش الذي نستعمله في مرسمنا مصنوع من القطن ومجهّز جيّداً من قِبَلِنا والرسومات*

* تتُنفّذ بوساطة الألوان الترابية ( المستخرجة من الأرض )*

* إلا أنّه هنا تُمزج مع مواد لاصقة عازلة للرطوبة بدلاً من البيض ،*

* وبعد الانتهاء من الرسمة تُلصق على الحائط بتقنيّةٍ خاصّةٍ تحتاج إلى  الكثير من الخبرة وبالنتيجة تُصبح القماشة والحائط جزءاً واحداً .*

* في المرسم نقوم بتنفيذ 70% من الأيقونة ونترك الباقي ـ أيّ وضع اللمسات  النهائية ( ظلّ – إضاءة – تذهيب ) ـ إلى الكنيسة كي نحصل على التناغم  والاتّصال بين الرسومات وبين الكنيسة*

* ( كالإضاءة والمخطّط المعماريّ والارتفاع ) لأنّ شروط البيئة للمرسم تختلف عن بيئة الكنيسة . *
​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)

*ايقونة قداسة البابا شنوده*
*



*


*شرح الأيقونة_قداسة البابا شنوده ومن  خلفه يسانده ويعضضده الرب يسوع المسيح وكأنه يستمد قوته وثباته على كرسيه  مباشرة من الرب يسوع المسيح يضع نصب عينيه وأمامه وكأنه الطريق المثال الذى  أحبه الأنبا أنطونيوس ومن خلفه ظهرت المغاره  والبحر الأحمر وذلك لأنه خدم  فى كنيسة ألأنبا أنطونيوس وأخذ أسم أنطونيوس عندما  سيم راهباً أمام سيدنا  صليب على أركانه شموع وهى عدد سنين جلوسه على كرسيه وتنقسم الشموع  لأربعة  أركان وكأنها تشير لنشر الأرثوذوكسيه فى عهده لأربعة أركان الدنيا وهناك   صله أيضاً لأمتداد الشعاع الروحى بينه وبين الأنبا أنطونيوس أمام سيدنا  البابا رمز الى صخره باللون النارى وهذا رمز لتسمية سيدنا البابا شنوده  بالصخر النارى وذلك لشعلته المتقده فى العمل الدائم بالوعظ والأرشاد  والتعليم والسفر وفى نفس الوقت مواقفه المتشدده كالصخر فى نواحى التقصير  والتراخى فى الخدمه أو المواقف المطلوب فيها الشده نجده قوى فى قوة الصخر
رسم أيقونة سيدنا البابا بالزى الرهبانى والقلنسوه وذلك لحبه وولعه الشديد  لحياة الخلوه والرهبنه وهو البابا الذى يقضى نصف الأسبوع فى قلايته ونصفه  الآخر فى البطريركيه ليتابع مهام عمله الشاق من خلف سيدنا البابا منارة دير  الأنبا بيشوى المعروفه وهو الدير المحبب له  والذى قضى فيه معظم أيام  حياته وكأنه من هذه المناره خرجت لنا مناره أخرى وهى  سيدنا البابا الذى  أنار علينا بوعظاته وأرشاداته والدراسات الغزيره والتى لا  تُحصى بخلاف  عمله الرعوى وهذا ما تميز به عهد سيدنا البابا شنوده تم إهداء هذه الأيقونه  الى سيدنا البابا شنوده فى عيد جلوسه الخمسين فى المقر  البابوى بسيدجروف  نيوجيرسى بأميركا من عمل شفيق بطرس*​
​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)

*تاريخ الإيقونات ( 1 )*
*الأيقونة  هي رسالة تقوم بدور تعليمي، ولها فاعليتها في الكنيسة.. فمن خلال لغة  الألوان البسيطة تعلن الأيقونة عن حقائق الإنجيل المقدس وتوضح تعاليم  الكنيسة وتنطلق بمشاعر المؤمنين إلى الأبدية.
وقد تعددت المراحل التى تطورت خلالها الأيقونة، ونستطيع أن نقسم تاريخ الأيقونات إلى ثلاث مراحل:*​*أولاً: مرحلة الرموز   **Period of Symbols
**أستخدمت الرموز في القرنين الأول والثاني على نطاق واسع.. 
فنرى السيد المسيح في شكل: الراعى الصالح - أو السمكة  (ومعناها باليونانية  "إخثوس"، وأحرف هذه الكلمة تمثل الأحرف الأولى للجملة اليونانية التى  معناها " يسوع المسيح إبن الله المخلِّص" - أو مختفياً تحت المونوجرام Monogram، أي الحرفين الأولين من إسمه باليونانية "خريستوس" (= المسيح) وهما  XPوذلك على شكل صليب (الحرفان متداخلان مع بعضهما البعض).. *​
*حيث  مُنع المسيحيين الأوائل في فترة الإضطهاد من رسم الصليب في شكله الظاهر  فإلتزموا بإخفائه تحت أشكال: المرساة، أو رمح ثلاثي الشُعَب، أو حرفT  اليوناني، أو في شكل شفرة (كتابة رمزية) وهى المونوجرام كما سبق وذكرنا- ولكن هناك دافع آخر لإستخدام هذا المونوجرام**  بصورة شائعة لا فى السراديب فحسب بل وفى نقوشات الكنيسة الأولى وكل  مستنداتها القديمة، وهو أن الكنيسة الأولى لم ترد أن تفصل قط بين الصليب  وإسم المسيح أو كان الصليب فى فكرها يمثل شخص المسيح نفسه، وفى السراديب  ومقابر الشهداء غالباً ما نجد المونوجرام يحيط به إكليل من الزهور يرمز  للغلبة بيسوع المسيح..  
وأحياناً كانت تُكتَب عل الأيقونات القبطية الحروف المختصرة من إسم "يسوع المسيح" باليونانية "إيسوس بى خريستوس" IC  XC ** ..
وأحياناً كان يُكتَب الحرفين الأول والأخير من الأبجدية اليونانية "الألفا" و"الأوميجا" Λ  Ω   كرمز للمسيح (الأول والآخر، الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية)..*
*كما  نجد فى الفن القبطى الأول أشكال متنوعة كثيرة .. مثل السفينة (ترمز إلى  الكنيسة)، والطاووس (يرمز إلى الخلود وبهاء الفردوس)، والعنب أو الكرمة  (يرمز إلى دم المسيح).*​*ثانياً: مرحلة أيقونات الكتاب المقدس   **Period of Biblical Icons
**إستخدمت الكنيسة الأولى أيقونات تصور موضوعات من الكتاب المقدس بقصد التعليم..
وقد كان ذلك طبيعياً حيث بدأت المسيحية تنتشر فى العالم كله فى ذلك الوقت..  وكان المسيحيون فى أسفارهم ينضمون إلى كنائس فى بلاد تتعبد بلغات مختلفة  عن لغتهم الأصلية، فصارت الأيقونات لغة عامة يستطيع كل إنسان أن يقرأها..
وقد وجدت فى سراديب الأسكندرية أيقونات من هذا النوع، حيث صورة معجزة قانا الجليل ومعجزة الخبز متحدين معاً فى منظر واحد. *​
*ثالثاً: مرحلة الأيقونات الإسخاطولوجية "الأخروية"   **Period of Eschatological Icons
**صارت المسيحية هي الديانة الرسمية للدولة الرومانية في القرن الرابع الميلادي، فسادَ السلام أنحاء الكنيسة..
هذا خلق إتجاهين متضادين هما: إنحراف بعض الكنسيين خاصة من الأساقفة عن  رسالتهم الروحية منشغلين بمجدهم الذاتي، يساعدهم على ذلك إنفتاح أبواب  القصر الإمبراطورى فى وجوههم.. وعلى النقيض إذ شعر بعض المسيحيون بغلبة  الكنيسة على الوثنية، إنشغلوا بترقب الغلبة الأبدية بمجيء الرب الأخير- هذا  الشعور الذى دفع بآلآف المؤمنين لممارسة الحياة الرهبانية..
وقد إنعكس هذا بصورة واضحة على الأيقونات الخاصة بذلك العصر،، فجاءت  العبادة الكنسية والأيقونات في ذلك الحين تحمل إتجاهاً إسخاطولوجياً قوياً  أى تعبر عن الحياة الأبدية، لذلك فقد ظهرت الأيقونات التالية:
أيقونات الشهداء والقديسين مكللين بالمجد..
أيقونات الملائكة..
أيقونات الرؤى النبوية.. ففى "دير بويط" بصعيد مصر (القرن السادس) توجد  أيقونة تمثل الرب كما جاء فى رؤيا حزقيال النبى، فظهرت فيها العجلة ومركبة  الغلبة والنصرة.*​
*أيقونات  السيد المسيح جالساً على العرش الذى يحمله الأربعة مخلوقات الحية  والملائكة تحوط به (هذا التصوير ظهر ايضاً بدير بويط).. إشارة إلى إشتياق  المؤمنين للحياة معه فى مجد ملكوته.* ​
​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)

*تاريخ الإيقونات ( 2 )**القرون الأولى الثلاث:
سبق أن أشرنا إلى أن الطابع السائد لأيقونات القرن الأول والثاني هو  الرمزي، إلا أنه بجوار هذه الرموز وجدت أيضاً أيقونات السيد المسيح وأمه  وتلاميذه كما وجدت أيقونات تمثل أحداث الكتاب المقدس.
ولكن بسبب تقدم الغنوسيون في تعبيرهم الفني بالقرن الثاني - وكما شهد  القديس إيريناوس أنهم كانوا يمتلكون مرسومة بالألوان – وتماديهم في تكريم  هذه الصور في جو وثني، سببوا لبساً في العبادة المسيحية.. وكان رد الفعل  الطبيعي لهذا الاتجاه الغنوسي أن انبرى اللاهوتيين في القرون الثلاثة  الأولى يتحدثون بلهجة عنيفة ضد كل تعبير فني خوفاً من النكوص إلى الوثنية،  ومنهم العلامة ترتليان والقديس إكليمنضس الإسكندري والعلامة أوريجانوس.
القرن الرابع:
يتحدث آباء القرن الرابع بصفة عامة عن الأيقونات كأمر مستقر.. فبعد فترة  الاضطهاد التي عانى منها المسيحيون كثيراً، جاء الإمبراطور الروماني  قسطنطين الكبير (227- 306م) وجعل المسيحية ديناً رسمياً للإمبراطورية بعد  أن اعتنقها، وزين جميع المنشآت العامة والكنائس التي بناها في عاصمته  الجديدة بصور دينية أُخذت موضوعاتها من الكتاب المقدس.. فقد كانت الأيقونات  والتماثيل تسلب لب الملوك، وقد كان قبلاً الوثنيون يجعلون لصورة  الإمبراطور من الكرامة كأنها تمثل حضوره الشخصي ويوزعون منها في أماكن  كثيرة وعامة ويزفونها في مناسبات الدولة وأعيادها بإكرام كبير، وقد أُستبدل  ذلك الوضع بصور السيد المسيح والعذراء والشهداء القديسين مع وضع هالة  نورانية حول الرأس لتأكيد مجد المسيح الحقيقي وكرامة الشهداء.. وقد أمر  قسطنطين بصنع تمثال للصليب وضعه عام 312م بجوار تمثاله، كما صنع أيضاً صورة  للراعي الصالح وأخرى تمثل الآم السيد المسيح منقوشة ومرصعة بالأحجار  الكريمة ووضعها في غرفته الخاصة.. وهذا الأمر كان بلا شك من أهم العوامل  التي ساعدت على انتشار الأيقونات انتشاراً كبيراً في جميع أنحاء  الإمبراطورية.
ومن بين القديسين الذين دافعوا عن فن الأيقونات في هذا القرن القديس  بولينوس أسقف نولا، الذي كان رافضاً لها في البداية، ثم أدرك فيما بعد  أهمية الأيقونات في الحياة الكنسية فزين الكنائس بأيقونات من العهدين (مثل  أيقونات عن الخليقة، وذبح إسحق، وعفة يوسف، وغرق فرعون، وانفصال راعوث  وعرفة، والفداء على شكل حمل أبيض مكلل تحت صليب أحمر، والدينونة وقد وقف  المسيح يفصل الخراف عن الجداء.. وأيضاً القديس باسيليوس الكبير والقديس  غوريغوريوس أسقف نيصص اللذان أشارا إلى أهمية وعظم نفع الأيقونات التي تصور  الشهداء كجنود للمسيح.
وكان القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم يحتفظ في حجرته بأيقونات للقديس بولس الرسول،  ويقال أن القديس بولس كان يظهر له ويكلمه من خلال الأيقونة أثناء سهره  ليلاً لدراسة رسائله.
كما أنه من أهم العوامل التي ساعدت على ازدهار الفن القبطي والأيقونة بصفة  خاصة هو انتشار الأديرة التي كانت ملجأ وملاذ لآباء الكنيسة يستمدون منها  قوتهم الروحية في مواجهة الاضطهادات والبدع والهرطقات.. وقد كان لعزلة هذه  الأديرة في الصحراء الضمان القوي لكي تبقى وتحمل لنا خصائص هذا الفن في  مرحلة هامة، سواء في العمارة أو الزخرفة.*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)

*تاريخ الأيقونات (3)​**القرنان الخامس والسادس:
أشار القديس أغسطينوس  إلى رسم صور للسيد المسيح ورسله على حوائط الكنائس كعادة منتشرة في  أيامه.. ولقد امتدح القديس فن الرسم كعمل يمكن أن تسنده نعمة الله قائلاً:  "الأمور الجميلة التي تعبر من الفنانين إلى أياديهم مصدرها الجمال (الله)  الذي هو فوق كل النفوس، الجمال الذي تلهج فيه نفسي ليل نهار".. كما امتدح  الأيقونات الخاصة بذبح إسحق المنتشرة في الكنائس، وإن كان قد هاجم الذين  أساءوا استخدام الأيقونات.





وقد  شارك الأباء في دعم وتعضيد صانعي الأيقونات، ومنهم القديس باسيليوس  الكبير، والقديس إغريغوريوس الكبير، والقديس نيلس السينائي وهو من تلاميذ  القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم.. وأوستيروس أسقف أماسيا (بالقرن السادس) الذي وصف  بدقة الأيقونة الخاصة بالشهيدة أوفيميا وأقرظها وقارنها بأعمال فنية لكبار  الفنانين في عهده، وقد استعان مجمع نيقية الثاني عام 787م بنص مقالته  كبرهان قوي على ضرورة توقير الأيقونات.
وقد كان يتم تدشين الأيقونة وإكرامها ورفع البخور أمامها..
وكانت الأيقونات تشير إلى شيء مستقبلي كالنبوءة مثلاً أو الرمز.. ففي  أيقونة السيدة العذراء حاملة الطفل يسوع نجد إنسان يشير إلى نجم في السماء  وهذا إشارة إلى خدمة السيد المسيح المستقبلية.. وأيضاً السفينة كرمز  للكنيسة، والطاووس كرمز للخلود وبهاء الفردوس، والسمكة كرمز للسيد المسيح،  والعنب أو الكرمة كرمز لدم السيد المسيح..
الأيقونات والبدع:
**كان للعقيدة الأرثوذكسية الأثر  الكبير على الفن القبطي، وكانت الأيقونات أحد الأسلحة التي واجهت بها  الكنيسة المضللين والمبتدعين.. فبعد مجمع أفسس المسكوني الثالث عام 431م  وإدانته لبدعة نسطور، ظهرت أيقونة السيدة العذراء والدة الإله (الـ  "ثيئوطوكوس") - وهي صورة للسيدة العذراء الملكة وهى تحمل الملك المسيح  (الطفل يسوع) إلى يسارها - لتؤكد أن السيدة العذراء مريم هي أم الله  المتجسد والقائمة عن يمينه بمجد عظيم "جلست الملكة عن يمين الملك" (مز 45:  9).
**تدشين الأيقونة:
**يقوم بطقس  التدشين الأب الأسقف، ويعاونه في ذلك الآباء الكهنة.. وفى الصلاة التي  يصليها الأب الأسقف لتدشين الأيقونة يذكر الأساس الكتابي واللاهوتي لعمل  الأيقونات، وعمل الروح القدس في تقديسها ولذلك يرشمها بزيت الميرون..
التدشين هو التكريس أي التقديس والتخصيص لله.. فتصير الأيقونة بعد تدشينها  أداة مقدسة لإعلان حضور الله بفعل الروح القدس، لذا وجب تكريمها والتبخير  أمامها بكل وقار..
يبَّخر الكاهن أمام أيقونة القديس تمجيداً وإكراماً لوجه الله وحضوره في  هذا القديس، مثلما يبخر أمام أفراد الشعب الحاضرين في الكنيسة إعلاناً عن  حضور الله في الإنسان (المخلوق على صورة الله والوارث لمجد الله)..
القرن السابع:
أبدى المؤرخ بيديه Bede ملاحظة هامة على الرسم في الكنيسة الإنجليزية  الأولى.. إذ يروى أن بنديكت سكوب في عودته من الرحلة الثالثة إلى روما عام  657م أحضر معه صوراً مقدسة يزين بها كنيسة القديس بطرس التي أنشأها في  مونكويرموث، حوت صور العذراء مريم والإثنى عشر تلميذاً وأخرى مأخوذة عن  أحداث الإنجيل وأخرى من سفر رؤيا يوحنا.. وفى رحلته الخامسة حوالي عام 685م  جلب بنديكت مجموعة كافية من الصور المستقاة من التاريخ الإلهي تملاً  الكنيسة المقامة باسم العذراء مريم في دير ديرموث، كما أحضر أيضاً لكنيسة  القديس بولس في جارو صوراً تحمل الرموز والأصل في نفس الوقت مثل صورة تضم  إسحق يحمل حطب المحرقة والمسيح يحمل صليبه، وأخرى تحوي الحية النحاسية  والمسيح على الصليب

**





يحتفل  الأقباط بعيد الميلاد يوم 29 كيهك حسب التقويم القبطي. وكان هذا اليوم  يوافق 25ديسمبر من كل عام حسب التقويم الروماني الذي سمي بعد ذلك  بالميلادي, ولقد تحدد عيد ميلاد المسيح يوم 29 كيهك الموافق 25 ديسمبر وذلك  في مجمع نيقية عام 325م حيث يكون عيد ميلاد المسيح في أطول ليلة وأقصر  نهار (فلكياً) والتي يبدأ بعدها الليل القصير والنهار في الزيادة, إذ  بميلاد المسيح (نور العالم) يبدأ الليل في النقصان والنهار (النور) في  الزيادة. هذا ما قاله القديس يوحنا المعمدان عن السيد المسيح "ينبغي أن ذلك  (المسيح أو النور) يزيد وإني أنا أنقص" (يو30:3). ولذلك يقع عيد ميلاد  يوحنا المعمدان (المولود قبل الميلاد الجسدي للسيد المسيح بستة شهور) في 25  يونيو وهو أطول نهار وأقصر ليل يبدأ بعدها النهار في النقصان والليل في  الزيادة. لكن في عام 1582م أيام البابا جريجوري بابا روما ، لاحظ العلماء  أن يوم 25 ديسمبر (عيد الميلاد) ليس في موضعه أي أنه لا يقع في أطول ليلة  وأقصر نهار، بل وجدوا الفرق عشرة أيام. أي يجب تقديم 25 ديسمبر بمقدار عشرة  أيام حتى يقع في أطول ليل وأقصر نهار، وعرف العلماء أن سبب ذلك هو الخطأ  في حساب طول السنة (السنة = دورة كاملة للأرض حول الشمس) إذ كانت السنة في  التقويم اليولياني تحسب على أنها 365 يومًا و 6 ساعات. ولكن العلماء لاحظوا  أن الأرض تكمل دورتها حول الشمس مرة كل 365 يومًا و5 ساعات و48 دقيقة و46  ثانية، أي أقل من طول السنة السابق حسابها (حسب التقويم اليولياني) بفارق  11 دقيقة و14 ثانية ومجموع هذا الفرق منذ مجمع نيقية عام 325م حتى عام 1582  كان حوالي عشرة أيام، فأمر البابا جريجوري بحذف عشرة أيام من التقويم  الميلادي (اليولياني) حتى يقع 25 ديسمبر في موقعه كما كان أيام مجمع نيقية،  وسمى هذا التعديل بالتقويم الغريغوري, إذ أصبح يوم 5 أكتوبر 1582 هو يوم  15 أكتوبر في جميع أنحاء إيطاليا. ووضع البابا إغريغوريوس قاعدة تضمن وقوع  عيد الميلاد (25 ديسمبر) في موقعه الفلكي (أطول ليلة وأقصر نهار) وذلك بحذف  ثلاثة أيام كل 400 سنة (لأن تجميع فرق ال11 دقيقة و 14 ثانية يساوي ثلاثة  أيام كل حوالي 400 سنة), ثم بدأت بعد ذلك بقية دول أوروبا تعمل بهذا  التعديل الذي وصل إلى حوالي 13 يومًا. ولكن لم يعمل بهذا التعديل في مصر  إلا بعد دخول الإنجليز إليها في أوائل القرن المنصرم (13 يوما من التقويم  الميلادي) فأصبح 11 أغسطس هو 24 أغسطس. وفي تلك السنة أصبح 29 كيهك (عيد  الميلاد) يوافق يوم 7 يناير (بدلا من 25 ديسمبر كما كان قبل دخول الإنجليز  إلى مصر أي قبل طرح هذا الفرق) لأن هذا الفرق 13 يوما لم يطرح من التقويم  القبطي.

أصل التقويم: 
أولا: التقويم القبطي 
قال هيرودت المؤرخ الإغريقي (قبل الميلاد بحوالي ثلاثة قرون) عن التقويم  القبطي (المصري): "وقد كان قدماء المصريين هم أول من أبتدع حساب السنة وقد  قسموها إلى 12 قسماً بحسب ما كان لهم من المعلومات عن النجوم، ويتضح لي  أنهم أحذق من الإغريق (اليونانيين)، فقد كان المصريون يحسبون الشهر ثلاثين  يوماً ويضيفون خمسة أيام إلى السنة لكي يدور الفصل ويرجع إلى نقطة البداية"  (عن كتاب التقويم وحساب الأبقطي للأستاذ رشدي بهمان). ولقد قسم المصريين  (منذ أربعة آلف ومائتي سنة قبل الميلاد) السنة إلى 12 برجا في ثلاثة فصول  (الفيضان-الزراعة-الحصاد) طول كل فصل أربعة شهور، وقسموا السنة إلى أسابيع  وأيام، وقسموا اليوم إلى 24 ساعة والساعة إلى 60 دقيقة والدقيقة إلى 60  ثانية وقسموا الثانية أيضا إلى 60 قسماً.والسنة في التقويم القبطي هي سنة  نجمية شعرية أي مرتبطة بدورة نجم الشعري اليمانية"انظر الصورة بأعلى  الصفحة" (Sirius) وهو ألمع نجم في مجموعة نجوم كلب الجبار الذي كانوا  يراقبون ظهوره الإحتراقي قبل شروق الشمس قبالة أنف أبو الهول التي كانت  تحدد موقع ظهور هذا النجم في يوم عيد الإله العظيم عندهم، وهو يوم وصول ماء  الفيضان إلى منف (ممفيس) قرب الجيزة. وحسبوا طول السنة (حسب دورة هذا  النجم) 365 يوماً، ولكنهم لاحظوا أن الأعياد الثابتة الهامة عندهم لا تأتي  في موقعها الفلكي إلا مرة كل 1460 سنة، فقسموا طول السنة 365 على 1460  فوجدوا أن الحاصل هو 4/1 يوم فأضافوا 4/1 يوم إلى طول السنة ليصبح 365  يوماً وربع. أي أضافوا يوماً كاملا لكل رابع سنة (كبيسة). وهكذا بدأت  الأعياد تقع في موقعها الفلكي من حيث طول النهار والليل. وحدث هذا التعديل  عندما أجتمع علماء الفلك من الكهنة المصريين (قبل الميلاد بحوالي ثلاثة  قرون) في كانوبس Canopus (أبو قير حاليا بجوار الإسكندرية) واكتشفوا هذا  الفرق وقرروا إجراء هذا التعديل في المرسوم الشهير الذي أصدره بطليموس  الثالث وسمي مرسوم كانوبس Canopus. 

وشهور السنة القبطية هي بالترتيب: توت, بابه, هاتور, كيهك, طوبه, أمشير,  برمهات, برمودة, بشنس, بؤونة, أبيب, مسرى ثم الشهر الصغير (النسي) وهو خمسة  أيام فقط (أو ستة أيام في السنة الكبيسة). وما زالت هذه الشهور مستخدمة في  مصر ليس فقط على المستوى الكنسي بل على المستوى الشعبي أيضاً وخاصة في  الزراعة. ولقد حذف الأقباط كل السنوات التي قبل الاستشهاد وجعلوا هذا  التقويم (المصري) يبدأ بالسنة التي صار فيها دقلديانوس إمبراطوراً (عام 284  ميلادية) لأنه عذب وقتل مئات الآلاف من الأقباط, وسمي هذا التقويم بعد ذلك  بتقويم الشهداء وهو الآن سنة 1723 للشهداء الأطهار. 
ثانياً: التقويم الميلادي 
كان يسمى بالتقويم الروماني إذ بدأ بالسنة التي تأسست فيها مدينة روما  (حوالي 750 سنة قبل ميلاد السيد المسيح). وكانت السنة الرومانية 304 يوما  مقسمة إلى عشرة شهور, تبدأ بشهر مارس (على أسم أحد الآلهة الإغريقية) ثم  أبريل (أي انفتاح الأرضAperire بنمو المزروعات والفواكه) ثم مايو (على أسم  الإلهةMaia) ثم يونيو (أي عائلة أو اتحاد) ثم كوينتليوس (أي الخامس) ثم  سكستس (السادس) ثم سبتمبر (أي السابع) ثم أكتوبر (الثامن) ثم نوفمبر  (التاسع) ثم ديسمبر (العاشر) ثم أضاف الملك نوما بومبليوس (ثاني ملك بعد  روماس الذي أسس روما) شهري يناير (على اسم الإله Janus ) وفبراير Februa  (أي احتفال لوقوع احتفال عيد التطهير في منتصفه) وبذلك أصبح طول السنة  الرومانية 12 شهراً (365 يوماً). ثم في القرن الأول قبل الميلاد لوحظ أن  الأعياد لا تقع في موقعها الفلكي, فكلف الإمبراطور يوليوس أحد أشهر علماء  الفلك المصريين وهو سوسيجينيس Sosigene لتعديل التقويم ليصبح مثل التقويم  المصري في وقته, حتى تعود الأعياد الإغريقية الثابتة في مواقعها الفلكية  وذلك بإضافة ربع يوم إلى طول السنة الرومانية 365 يوما وربع (مثل التقويم  المصري) وسمي هذا التقويم بالتقويم اليولياني وذلك بإضافة يوم كل رابع سنة  (السنة الكبيسة) لتصبح 366 يوماً. وهذا التقويم عدل بعد ذلك في أيام البابا  إغريغوريوس الروماني بطرح 3 أيام كل 400 سنة وسمي بالتقويم الجريجوري. 

وفي القرن السادس الميلادي نادى الراهب الإيطالي ديونيسيوس أكسيجونوس بوجوب  أن تكون السنة (وليس اليوم) التي ولد فيها السيد المسيح هي سنة واحد وكذلك  بتغير اسم التقويم الروماني ليسمى التقويم الميلادي باعتبار أن السيد  المسيح ولد عام 754 لتأسيس مدينة روما بحسب نظرية هذا الراهب. وهكذا ففي  عام 532 ميلادية (أي 1286 لتأسيس روما) بدأ العالم المسيحي باستخدام  التقويم الميلادي بجعل عام 1286 لتأسيس مدينة روما هي سنة 532 ميلادية (وإن  كان العلماء قد اكتشفوا أن المسيح ولد حوالي عام 750 لتأسيس مدينة روما  وليس عام 754 ولكنهم لم يغيروا التقويم حفاظاً على استقراره إذ كان قد  أنتشر في العالم كله حينذاك). 

وهكذا أصبح التقويم الميلادي هو السائد في العالم وسميت السنة التي ولد  فيها السيد المسيح بسنة الرب, وهذه السنة هي التي تنبأ عنها أشياء النبي  (أش 1:61 ,2) وسماها سنة الرب المقبولة (سنة اليوبيل في العهد القديم)  إشارة إلى سنوات العهد الجديد المملوءة خلاصا وفرحا بمجيء الرب متجسداً  ليجدد طبيعتنا ويفرح قلوبنا ويشفي المنكسري القلوب, وينادي للمأسورين  (روحياً) بالإطلاق وللعمى (روحياً) بالبصر, ويرسل المنسحقين في الحرية.  وهذه هي سنة الرب التي تكلم عنها السيد المسيح نفسه قائلاً لليهود: "إنه  اليوم قد تم (بميلاده) هذا المكتوب" (لو 16:4). 

فلنسبح ميلاد المخلص قائلين مع الملائكة: "المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة" (لو14:2).*​​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)

*






لقد  منع الله عبادة الأوثان، لكنه أوصى شعب العهد القديم بصنع بعض الأدوات  واستعمالها وإيلائها الإكرام والتقدير. فقد أمر الله موسى أن يدون كلامه  على "ألواح من حجر" (خروج 1: 34)، وشرح له حتى أدق التفاصيل، كيف يصنع تابوت العهد ومائدةالتقدمة  (خروج 25) والمذبح (خروج 1: 8 -27)، وخيمة الشهادة (خروج 26: 1 –37)  وسواها وأكثر من ذلك، فان الله أوصى بصنع كروبين تمتد فوق الحوض المطهر،  وكروبينكبيرين فوق قدس الأقداس في هيكل سليمان (3 ملوك 23: 7 – 22) وأشكال مختلفة لعشرةأبقار نحاسية وتماثيل اسود وتماثيل أخرى منقوشة (3ملوك 16: 7 – 22) ويدل هذاعلى أن الله عندما أوصى: "لن تصنع لنفسك وثنا ولا صورة" لم يحظّر استعمال أدواتللعبادة. لقد منعت عبادة الأصنام لكن الرموز والأدوات والوسائل المستعملة في عبادةالله لم تمنع، لأن الشعب لا يعبدها أو يكرّمها لـ"ذاتها" أي بالاستقلال عن علاقتهابالله الحي الذي تعود العبادة إليه وحده، يقول القديس يوحنا الدمشقي، في السجودللأيقونات: "الممنوع إنما هو عبادة الأصنام والذبائح المقدمة للشياطين: والكتابالمقدس تكلم بتشهير عن الساجدين للمنحوتات والذابحين للشياطين وكان اليونانيونواليهود أيضا يذبحون، لكن ذبائح اليونانيين كانت للشياطين وذبائح اليهود لله، وكانتذبيحة اليونانيين مرذولة ومحكوما عليها، وذبيحة الصديقين مقبولة لدى الله، فاننوحاً قد أصعد محرقات لله، "فتنسّم الرب رائحة الرضا" (تكوين 8: 21) وتقبّلاستعداده الطيب الواصل إليه فعلى هذا النحو كانت إذا أصنام اليونانيين أي تماثيلالشياطين مرذولة وممنوعة"*
*لم يكن استعمال الأيقونات دارجا في العهد القديم لأنالله لا يُـرى، السبب في دخول هذه العادة في العهد الجديد، السجود للأيقونات منالتقليد الكنسي.*
*أما في العهد الجديد فقد تجسد كلمة الله "وحل بيننا ورأينامجده" (يوحنا 14: 1) أي أن الآب نفسه ظهر للبشر بشخص الابن (يوحنا 14: 9) وأقامعلاقة شخصية معنا، لذلك نستطيع أن نصور الله في شخص المسيح وفي هذا المجال يقولالقديس يوحنا الدمشقي: "في الحقبة القديمة لم يكن تصوير الله ممكنا لأنه لم يكناتخذ جسدا أما الآن، فبعدما ظهر الله بالجسد وعايش البشر، فإنني أصور الله الذييمكنني أن أراه، والذي أصبح مادة من أجلي، ولن انقطع عن احترام المادة التي اكتملبها خلاصي" وبالتالي، فان إكرام الأيقونات يستند إلى أهم عقائد الإيمان الخلاصيةألا وهي تجسد المسيح وحضوره بيننا، وعندما نكرم الأيقونات فإننا نعلن إيماننا بحقيقةالتجسد وتأنس المسيح، والأيقونة التي هي اعتراف بتجسد الإله في المسيح تقودنا إلىالنموذج، أي إلى المسيح نفسه، وتعبر الأيقونة أيضا عن شوق الإنسان العميق إلىالمسيح الإله المتأنس، وتشكل دافعا قويا لرجوع الإنسان إليه.*
*لذلك تعتبر الكنيسةالأرثوذكسية أن إيمانها المستقيم الرأي يشمل تكريم الأيقونات، وتطلق على الأحدالأول من الصوم، الذي تعيّد فيه لذكرى رفع الأيقونات المقدسة، اسم "احدالأرثوذكسية" وبالتالي فان أحدا لا يستطيع الادعاء أنه أرثوذكسي إذا لم يكرمالأيقونات.*
*أقدم ما وصل من النصوص الآبائية التي تتطرق إلى الصور المسيحية تعليقمن اقليمنضس السكندري يدعو فيه أبناء كنيسته إلى اختيار رموز لأختامهم تتوافق معإيمانهم كاليمامة والسمكة والمركب والمرساة إذا في البدء تأتي الصورة في صيغةالرموز حيث أصبحت علامة الجماعة المسيحية.*
*الصورة الرمز لا تقتصر على معنى واحد،السمكة وهي رسم بروجي قديم، تصير علامة صوفية للمسيح، والمسيح يسوع المسيح كصفة لهعندما يعتمد المسيحيون ليولدوا في المسيح، يكونون على صورة سيدهم السمكة الكبيرة هيأيضا صيادة السمكات الصغيرة. ينشدها اقليمنضس أسقف الإسكندرية في نشيد له للمسيحالمخلص: "يا صياد الناس، الذين أتيت لتخلصهم، في بحر الشر تأخذ السمكات الطاهرة منالموج المعادي، وتقودها إلى الحياة السعيدة"*
*صورة الراعي تهيمن على الوسطالرعوي الصورة في حد ذاتها لا شيء جديدا فيها، في أغلب الأحيان، يظهر الراعي بلالحية مرتديا قميصا قصيرا مشدودا بزنار الأصل القديم هو صورة حامل الكبش، ونموذجهالأكبر صورة هرمس الذي رد ذات مرة البلية عندما جال في المدينة حاملا حملا علىكتفيه. أخذ المسيحيون هذه الصورة وجعلوها للمسيح، ضد "رعاة إسرائيل الذين كانوايرعون أنفسهم" يأتي بشخصه ليهتم بقطيعه ويجمع خرافه الضالة. في إنجيل القديس لوقايتحدث يسوع بمثل الراعي الذي ذهب يبحث عن الخروف الضال (لوقا 5: 15)، مظهر ذاتهراعيا صالحا أتى يجمع خرافه من كل حدب وصوب، سواء أكانت مرسومة أم منحوتة، تبدوالصورة غير شخصية وعامة، أحيانا نجد معها صورة اورفيوس الموسيقي الذي يحمل غناؤهالسلام حتى إلى الجحيم. لئن كانت هذه الصورة مألوفة لدى المسيحيين الأوائل، إلاأنها تبقى فارغة من كل خاصة كتابية، بعد نزع الطابع الوثني عنها جعلها المسيحيونصورة حيادية جاهزة لتقبل رمزية مسيانية سياقها يعطيها هوية مسيحية*
*بعد مرحلةالصورة الرمز تدخل الوجوه لتمثل المسيح والأنبياء والرسل بملامح أبطال حضاراتالإغريق والسوريين والمصريين المنتشرة في أراضي الإمبراطورية الرومانية والمتداخلةفيها.*
*هكذا نهل الفنانون المسيحيون من الفنون المعاصرة لهم وتأثروا بالحضارةالرومانية وبالأساليب المتعددة التي طبعت فنون الإمبراطورية الرومانية قبل أن تختمرالمؤشرات المتباينة في صياغة جديدة عرف معها فن التصوير المسيحي ولادتهالحقيقية.*
*يبدو الفن المسيحي الأول فنا جنائزيا من دياميس روما إلى تلك التياكتشفت في تسالونيكي العقود الأخيرة وصولا إلى مقبرة البجوات في واحات مصر، ثمةبرنامج ايكونوجرافي تتكرّر نماذجه شرقا وغربا، المواضيع الإنشائية قليلة للغاية،فالفن هنا لا يسعى للسرد بل لتصوير ما يدعوه اندريه غرابار "إشارات الخلاص" التيتتذكر بها صلوات التعازي القديمة التي تعد المؤمنين الراقدين بالخلاص، هذا الخلاصالذي اختبره وعاشه نوح واسحق، وموسى، ودانيال، ويونان.*
*تتغير المواضيع مع انتشارالكنائس واعتناق الإمبراطورية المسيحية الدين المسيحي تتراجع صور أنبياء العهدالقديم أمام صور المسيح والقديسين. الأساليب المتباينة ومتعددة تتنوع وتتداخل قبلأن تتألف في صيغة جديدة.*
*في القرن الثامن، تصدرت قضية صور المسيح والقديسينواجهة الحياة الدينية والمدنية وأصبحت ساحة لطرح الخلافات القائمة حول شخص المخلصوخصائص طبيعته البشرية وصورته المادية. كانت نتيجة الخلافات القائمة حول شخص المخلصوخصائص طبيعته البشرية وصورته المادية. كانت نتيجة الخلافات القائمة حول شخص المخلصوخصائص طبيعته البشرية وصورته المادية، كانت نتيجة الخلافات حربا أهلية ومباحثةجدلية في اللاهوت والناسوت دامت قرابة مائة وعشرين سنة.*
*انقسم المجتمع في هذهالحقبة حزبين: الأول يرفض الصور رفضا قاطعا وآخر يناصرها ويعلن ولاءه لها. فريقيتهم خصمه بالتجديف والخصم يرد التهمة عليه ويتهمه بالوثنية والعودة إلى عبادةالأصنام عام 787، انعقد المجمع المسكوني السابع في نيقية حيث دعا الأساقفةالمجتمعون إلى تكريم الأيقونات بالإكرام نفسه الذي يقابل به الصليب والأناجيل المقدسة.*
*هدأت حرب محطمي الصور وعاشت الإمبراطورية هدنة امتدت سبعا وعشرين سنة،اندلعت بعدها الحرب من جديد ولم تتوقف نهائيا إلا مع إعادة الإمبراطورة تيودوراالاعتبار إلى إكرام الأيقونات. ساهمت هذه الحروب الطويلة في إرساء لاهوت التصويرالمسيحي.*
*إذا ينطلق الفن المسيحي من الإشارة إلى الرمز، ومن الرمز إلى الصورة،وينتقل من الصورة الترابية إلى الصورة السنوية، أي من الفن الديني إلى الفن المقدس،في معنى آخر ستطلب المسيحية في القرن السابع، أي في المجمع البندكتي في القسطنطينيةإلغاء الرموز لتصوير الأشياء على حقيقتها، أي عدم رسم الحمل الذي يشير إليه يوحناالمعمدان، بل تصوير المسيح لتأكيد حقيقة دخوله العالم حسياً (تجسده)*
*إنالجدارية الأولى التي تمثل الميلاد تأتي من القرن الثاني، إن تصورها كذلك أقدم منتصور رسومات رواية القرن الثالث الإنجيلية. إنها لا تمثل الحدث المذكور في إنجيليمتى ولوقا، لكن تتكلم عن تحقيق وعد العهد القديم. يمكن أن يعود الفضل في إنجازهاإلى وثني مهتد ربما لم يكن استوعب تماماً في نفس وقت استيعاب المسيحية التأثيرات اليهودية.*
*هذه الجدارية الصغيرة لدياميس القديس Priscille في روما التي تمثلالعذراء والطفل والنجم ونبياً يمكن أن لا تلفت انتباه عابر غير مجرب، مع كونهامشوهة تشوهاً كبيراً في قسمها السفلي فإنها تسمح أن نميّز والدة الإله جالسة، تحملالطفل المتجه صوب النبي، النبي المذكور ممثل بهيئة شاب لا لحية له ويحمل سفراً فييده، في الوقت الذي يدل على العذراء باليد الأخرى. والنجم الذي يعلو اللوحة يدل علىأن المقصود هنا في العذراء والمسيح الطفل. إن ملابس العذراء تسمح بأن نفترض تاريخاًالجدارية التي من الممكن أنها رسمت قبل القرن الثالث، بينما لون بشرة الوجوهالصلصالي لا يسمح بالقول بأنها آتية من قبل القرن الثاني.*​
​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)

*هذه الجدارية هي حقاًالشهادة على بداية بلورة موضوع التجسد كحدث تاريخي في الفن. هنا، المقصود هو تحقيقالوعد الكامن في العهد القديم، لأن تبرز لنا الطفل عمانوئيل الذي "تنبأ Balaam عننجمه، الذي لمع في السماء أكثر من كل النجوم الأخرى". هذه المقاربة قديمة: إنالأحداث مذكورة نسبة إلى المعنى العميق الذي كان يحمله للتجسد من أجل البشرية: وهوواقع أن عمل الخلاص شمل كل المؤمنين منذ بدء الزمان الشيء الذي سيوسع ويعبر عنه فيأيقونة قيامة المسيح (النزول إلى الجحيم). ذو مغزى أنه من بين التمثيلات المسيحيةالأولى تمثيل الميلاد هو الذي يلخص التجسد وعمل الخلاص. سنرى كيف أنه رويداً رويداًمع إعلان العقائد الخريستولوجية صار هذا الموضوع الأيقوني في الميلاد أعقد وذلك كييعكس تعليم الكنيسة.*
*أما الظهور الفعلي للتمثيلات الأولى للميلاد فبدأت في النصفالأول من القرن الرابع، في جو الانتصار الذي خلقه السلام الديني، إذ حلت التمثيلاتالواقعية للميلاد محل تمثيلات أقدم للتنبؤ المتعلقة بنبوءات العهد القديم في مولدالمسيح الذي ولدته العذراء، تبتغي هذه التمثيلات تمجيد تجسد الكلمة والتنويهبالميزة الحقيقية لتجسد المسيح على الأرض.*
*أيضاً هذه التمثيلات الأولى للميلادظهرت في العصر نفسه الذي تأسس فيه عيد الميلاد. إذ كان عيد التجسد (الميلاد) قديماًهو نفسه عيد عماد يسوع المسيح. بالنسبة لمسيحيي القرن الثاني والثالث، ظهر التجسدلدى ظهور المسيح للشعب بكلمات الآب: "أنت ابني الحبيب...". وإذا ما اعتبرنا التوجهالعام الذي كان ينص على إعطاء تفسير واسع لكلمات الكتاب المقدس فإن المبرر كانكافياً من أجل الربط العاجل للتعييد بالميلاد بعيد تثبيت التجسد الخلاصي لابنالله، غير أن الكنيسة، بسبب عدم وضوح المضمون العقائدي لعيد الظهور الإلهي في مايختص بصيغ التجسد تجاه التعليم الهرطوقي الغنوسي والدوستياني والآريوسي، سرعان ماعمدت إلى التشديد على عبارات المجمعين الأولين العقائدية مؤكدة على ولادة المسيحالبشرية.*
*وهذا ما كان ممكناً إلا بتسليط الضوء على كل الأحداث المحيطة بالميلادالمذكور في الأناجيل. الشيء الذي أدى إلى أن يكون عيد الميلاد - الظهور المزدوج ذاتشعب كثير، وبالتالي إلى تسهيل عملية قسمه إلى عيدين مختلفين.*
*الميلاد هو إذاعيد يعبر عن الرؤية الأرثوذكسية للتجسد على نقيض الظهور (عماد المسيح) الذي في ذلكالعصر بدا وكأنه كان يثبت بعض الهرطقيات. بالمثل، على الأيقونة، تعبر والدة الإلهوالتي هي أيضا والدة ابن الإنسان والطفل، الإله الذي هو قبل الدهور والنائم فيالنور غير المخلوق الآتي من فوق. نستنتج من هذا وجود يقظة الاهتمام بموضوع الميلاد،وهو اهتمام تشهد عليه محاولات مقاربة للحدث الميلادي أكثر فأكثر وليس مجازية أورمزية وحسب. لذا أخذ المؤمنون في الاعتبار بعض التفاصيل المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس. لكي تولد الأيقونة انطلاقاً من هذه الوقائع المحدودة الملموسة والقابلة لأنتمثّل.*
*ومن بين كل مواضيع جداريات الدهاليز التي أحصاها المؤلفون لم يذكرالميلاد إلا مرة واحدة. الطفل ممثل راقداً على نوع من فراش وإلى جانبه مع الثوروالحمار أمه ترتدي رداء رومانياً وشعرها منسدل.*
*إن أقدم نقوش النواويس التي تمثلالميلاد تعود إلى بداية القرن الرابع. ليست هذه التمثيلات عديدة إذا ما قارناهابكثرة المواضيع الأخرى إنها شديدة التنوع في تفاصيلها. يبدو أن التمثيل الأبسطموجود على ناووس كنيسة القديس Ambroise في Milan: الطفل المقمط يرقد على فراش وعندرأسه ورجليه الثور والحمار ممددان، فوق الطفل نرى النجمة. مع ذلك، على نقوش مننواويس  أقدم (نحو 320-325)، يرقد الطفل في مذود وحوله ما عدا الثور والحمار شخص  (راع؟) يستند على عصاه. في مكان آخر، نرى العذراء جالسة إلى جانب المذود  وأحياناًشخصاً يعتبره بعض المؤلفين راعياً وأُخَر القديس يوسف.*
*هناك أيضا بعض النواويسحيث المجوس ماثلون أمام المذود. لكن التمثيل الأكمل للميلاد موجود على ناووس الـVia appia: الطفل نائم في معلف مزخرف بجدائل موجود تحت إفريز، إلى يمين المذود يوجدالقديس يوسف (كشخص كهل يحمل في يده قضيباً صغيراً) ووالدة الإله جالسة يغطيهامعطفها من رأسها إلى أسفل قدميها وتشيح بوجهها عن السرير المفترض، والى اليسار هناكالثور والحمار وثلاثة مجوس (كأشخاص يرتدون الثياب الفارسية: القبعات الإفرنجية والسراويل Chausses  والجلابيب القصيرة) يحملون هدايا متنوعة تبدو وكأنها عصافيروفاكهة، وخبزاً بشكل إكليل، الأول بينهم يدل الآخرين على النجم، لا ينقص إلاالرعاة. من جهة أخرى، إن وجود الثور والحمار وحسب عند قدمي العذراء على ناووسالقديس Trophime في Arles (منتصف القرن الرابع) يدل على تشكيل مختصر لمشهد الميلادواندماجه بمشهد سجود المجوس.*
*بالمقابل، نرى بشكل خاص على نواويس القرن الرابع أكثرمما نرى عموماً مريم ويوسف وراعياً، أو أكثر، بسيطاً لباسهم وفي يدهم Baculus (قضيب) أو أداة عمل، نراهم يسجدون للطفل أو يشيرون إلى النجم. في التمثيلات الأقدم، تظهرمريم جالسة إلى جانب المذود*
*وانطلاقاً من القرن السادس، تصور عموماً على العكسممددة على سرير، ربما أن هذا الوضع يشدد على مسألة أن المسيح لبس فعلا طبيعتنا،وتجعل ايضاً ألم العذراء ملموساً أكثر في مؤلفات لاحقة، وانطلاقاً من القرن العاشربشكل خاص، تبدو مريم أحيانا منحنية فوق السرير. يظهر يوسف في تصاوير الميلادانطلاقا من القرن العاشر بشكل خاص، تبدو مريم أحياناً منحنية فوق السرير. يظهريوسف في تصاوير الميلاد انطلاقاً من القرن الخامس، ويصور في معظم الأوقات جالساًويندر أن يصور واقفاً إلى جانب الطفل. فيما خص إطار المشهد، فإن التمثيلات الغربيةالقديمة تظهر المذود تحت كوخ Cabane أو تحت تعريشة Pergola بينما في الشرق فضلوا أنيظهروه في العراء أو في مغارة. إن هدايا المجوس غير المتوقعة على ناووس Via appia ليست الوحيدة في تاريخ هذا المخطط الإيقوجرافي. يجب أن نلاحظ أن الأناجيل المنحولةوأساطير الملوك المجوس تشير إلى الهدايا المتنوعة التي من المفترض أنهم قدموهاللطفل يسوع. على سبيل المثال، نجد في إنجيل متى (2 ، 1 - 16) ذكراً لقطعمالية مقدمة إضافة إلى ذهب وبخور ومر، كما أننا نجد في السراديب المجوس يحملونأواني مرصعة بقطع الذهب. يرتبط مشهد القطع الذهبية هذا، حسب أسطورة غامضة، بأجدادالمسيح.*
*لنذكر أيضاً هدية أخرى تثير التساؤل وتظهر في تمثيلات العصر الوسيط: كتاباً. يأتي هذا التفصيل حتماً من تأثير الأساطير المأخوذة من Livre de Seth [كتابشيت] وlivre Araméen de l'Enfance du Christ [كتاب طفولة المسيح الآراميُ]: "Melkon، ملك الفرس، هو من أن أحضر المر واللؤلؤة Loès والموصلي Mousseline  والبرفير والأوشحة Rubans الكتانية والكتب التي كتبتها ومهرتها إصبع الله ويمكن أنيكون المقصود كتاباً يحتوي على نبوءات Balaam كما هو الحال بالنسبة للدروج Rouleaux على جداريات Fresques كبادوكية. إن هدايا المجوس الممثلة عموما على النواويس هيعبارة عن سلة من الفاكهة أو عن إكليل. وهي عبارة عن كعكة Galette من خبز كما علىإنجيل Etchmiadzin. في بعض الأحيان هي عبارة عن قرون خصب cornes d'abondance (كماعلى Dyptique كاتدرائية Milan من القرن الخامس). إن الهيئة غير المألوفة لهداياالمجوس لا تعني دوماً أنها لا تتوافق مع نص متى.*
*إذ في الواقع في التمثيلات الغربيةيصور المر بشكل خبز مستدير الشكل والبخور بشكل كرات صغيرة. في كل الأحوال، علقالآباء أهمية على نص الأناجيل القانونية التي تتكلم عن الذهب والبخور والمر حتى ولواختلفت شيئاً ما في ما بينها في تأويل معنى الهدايا. وعليه مثلا يذكر القديسإيريناوس أن المر كان مخصصاً للرجل والذهب للملك والبخور لله، الشيء الذي يُعتبرالتفسير الكلاسيكي. القديس أفرام السرياني يربط الذهب بالملك لكنه يربط البخوربالكاهن والمر بالطبيب. في أثيوبيا، كان الذهب يُربط بالملك والبخور بالله والمربالآلام الشيء الذي يلتقي بالنتيجة مع تفسير القديس إيريناوس**.*
​
*مما أعجبنى*

​


----------

